# Fishing Trip



## blackhawk19 (Jul 27, 2007)

* Fishing  Guilt**


 A man was on the water for  his weekly fishing trip. He began his day  with an 8-pound bass on the first cast and a  7-pounder on the second. On the third cast he had just  caught his first ever bass over 11 pounds  when his cell phone  rang.

It was a doctor notifying him  that his wife had just been in a terrible  accident and was in critical condition and in  the ICU. The man told the doctor to inform his wife  where he was and that he'd be there as soon as  
possible. As he hung up he realized he was  leaving what was shaping up to be his best day ever on  the water.

 He decided to get in a couple  of more casts before heading to the  hospital. He ended up fishing the rest of the  morning, finishing his 
trip with a stringer like  he'd never seen, with 3 bass over 10 pounds.  He was jubilant 

 Then he remembered his wife.  Feeling guilty, he dashed to the hospital.  
He saw the doctor in the corridor and asked  about his wife's condition.

The doctor glared at him and shouted, "You went  ahead and finished your fishing trip didn't you! I  hope you're proud of yourself! While you were  out for the past four hours enjoying yourself  on the pond, your wife 
has been languishing in the  ICU! It's just as well you went ahead and  finished, because it will be more than likely  the last fishing trip you ever  take!"

 "For the rest of her life she  will require 'round the clock care. And  you'll be her care giver  forever!"

 The man was feeling so guilty  he broke down and sobbed.

 The doctor then chuckled and said, "I'm just  pulling your leg. She's dead. What'd you  catch?"*


----------



## meowey (Jul 27, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 27, 2007)

That was so wrong in so many ways. but funny as hell I'm still rotflmao


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 27, 2007)

lmao... can't let MY wife see this one.


----------



## brennan (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont care who you are, that there's funny


----------

